# My soon-to-be-for-sale discus



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

After much thought, I will be selling my discus soon... downsizing to 3 tanks.

Here's a video - it's not a great video given the various lighting conditions but they are happy and healthy... and of various sizes... a couple are nice and round. Most are from April - thanks, April 






I will eventually post them for sale.

Cheers!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice discus, looking fwd to seeing your ad.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice fish

I like the red, blue cobalt and snow white


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

please pm me what you are going to sell. Ill pick some up when i come to get the severum....


----------



## zooolara (May 22, 2010)

I might be intrestsed in couple.Let me know.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

are they in a 29G tank?


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

in my 50G right now...

selling tank set-up soon as well...



Smiladon said:


> are they in a 29G tank?


----------

